# to dave2k2



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i read your threads about all the swaps and dont agree with a lot of the information there. where did you get this info? who is the "we" that it keeps referring to? and what was the point in doing all those threads and not explaining any of them any better? most of the answers to the questions are rather stupid and pointless and dont answer the question. i thought there was a lot of inaccuracy in those threads. you're leading people to believe some false information which will give them more trouble than needed. any one else feel this way or have anything else to say about the info he gave?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

who is he? where did he come from? and uhh, many of them are already answered in the millions of stickys that we already have. many of them are simple answers. 

waste of bandwidth, if you ask me.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i have to agree with you there. why should we believe anything he says when he has only like 12 posts? sounds like a bunch of crap to me.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay if he has false info thats fine, but you cant accuse him of having false info just cuz of his post count. The guy might know alot about nissans but just found the forum or just now bothered to post. So if hes got false info and you know this for sure its all good, but dont blame it on his post count.

Just my $.02


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I don't think it's so much about the 12 post count, but the validity of each and every post and what has been brought to the forum. I technically see a bunch of Q & A's that I don't see relevance. I say "Get to the point"; Who are you and what's your pleasure with the RB series engines?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

esyip said:


> *who is he? where did he come from? and uhh, many of them are already answered in the millions of stickys that we already have. many of them are simple answers.
> 
> waste of bandwidth, if you ask me. *


yup.. i was gonna post..









in one of his threads and then thought.. ehh..what's the point

if you want to know about ca18's, we got boost boy to answer ur questions 
if you want to know about rb's, there's knight's sticky
if you want to know about ka's, there are PLENTY of threads already
if you want to know bout sr's there are PLENTY of threads already and then there's my very humble sticky


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

haha, dave2k wasted so much space in here, all the crap he said has been put down long ago in here. he was just boring us
-lionel
haha, esyip, what up, remember me? them mods got rid of me but im back. and i can type


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

his post were rather long and boring, kindof like school cept there were no hot girls. someone delete them


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I blieve he got that from unstable-hybrids. I know for a FACT that he got the RB FAQ from unstable. They couldnt even post an accurate redline for the rb20..."right around 8000"


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB!! where r u??


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *i have to agree with you there. why should we believe anything he says when he has only like 12 posts? sounds like a bunch of crap to me. *


thats a generalisation, some ppl here have hundreds/thousands posts and still know f*ck all.


----------



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey thanks guys for making me feel so welcome on this site! It's nice to join a site about things you really love. It's also nice to try and share info with your fellow fanatics and then to find out they are spiteful and overbearing, and have a threads posted pecking order, ('cept bumpin240sx). So basicaly, I should be humble and quiet in your omnipotent presence until I learn to poste to your rigid guidelines and then poste enough threads. Sweet, it's like nerd prison.

Anyhow, looks like you angry guys are ironicly wasting bandwidth discussing my waste of bandwidth. Lol! That's rich, lemme help out:

As far as I'm concerned, it's great. I really don't care if you like my postes or not. If it gets people talking, it's all good. Although I feel some of you could stand to develope your criticism a little further before just blurting out your monkey-see-monkey-do protests. 

93blackser, the point in posting the info was to...oh wait, that was the point, to poste info. Your insecurity with the validity of the information is well placed although a little over dramatic. I should have posted a link to www.unstable-hybrids.com (kudos to nx2000 for actualy looking into something if even only to spite a fellow Nissan enthusiast with his supreme and dominant knowledge). 

As far as "who am I"? "What's my pleasure with the rb"? I'm just a student, a hard worker, and guy with an s13 and a dream. I also am aware, aware of the many of threads posted here that have more to say about teenage hormones and the unfortunately low level of maturity that comes with the owners of $2k-$5k cars than anything to do with Nissan's engineering marvels or the legacy of products and inovations spawned by them. 

If you want to get into it about posts, go read the one about the guy who wanted to quit this site because he was treated racistly at a store, or the kid who hates nissan and says Honda owns all, or the poste about how so and so's car is faster than so and so's. 

Lastley, if you want to make assumptions which you all basicaly made, then I have one as well. I am willing to assume that each and every one of you with your many posts have each posted and continue to poste about things that have been disscussed an unbelievable amount of times before. You all repeat redundant information. This entire site is comprised of repeated and regurgitaed information. The point of the site is to share it with as many people as possible. There is nothing you can say about anything Nissan that hasn't been said in some form or fassion before. So that being said, perhaps I should work on making my presentation more concise and traceable for your reading pleasure, or the hell with you and what's your pleasure with overanalysing my threads? Peace.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

It is the way you went about it. And dont every use my name like that again. I pride myself on the fact that I try to help my fellow enthusiasts with REAL answers not cookie cutter FAQ's from a company that cant get their shit together. Search the threads on other forums.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i dunno i just don't like it when people to write a novel on things we already kno


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

intrepid said:


> *thats a generalisation, some ppl here have hundreds/thousands posts and still know f*ck all. *










 keep in mind that i'm 15


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how do you know "fuck all"?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Youve never heard that saying? Must be Australian.
I like the extended version "sweet fuck all"


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *BlueBOB!! where r u?? *


sup.

I've actually been doing work the past few days  

time to catch up a read a few more threads...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

and delete bandwidth wasting threads


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag co-mod?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha

i'm not sure about deleting the threads.... we'll see.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hey drift240sxdrag, you'll never beat me, i had 3 cup holders back in oki.


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

lol i believe the " fuck all" is more aussie....but i have a few brit buddies tha say it alot...lmfao


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> *hey drift240sxdrag, you'll never beat me, i had 3 cup holders back in oki. *


back in oki... well we are in the US now


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

haha, still, i was once a triple cup holder, you may have one now, but still doesnt change the fact that i once owned three cup holders, among other jap goodies. hold on, as a matter of fact, ill buy 3 and send some pics, and you send the one from long ago with your ONE cupholder. let's compete. haha a thread for dave2amateur, and now it's hijacked.


----------



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hondahater, you're retardation is legendary. You called me an amateur! That's so hurtful coming from an acne faced Honda CRX driver. I don't know what I'll ever do from here on out. So, how many cup holders total you got in your b16 rice rocket anyhow? (can't wait for you and your pre-teen cronies to reply with the devastating rebutal), ROFL.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am on a persoanly mission to stop this nonsense. Honda hating is dumb. A 240 isnt a rice rocket..... . It is a Japanese car. CRX's are very respectable cars. Hondas in general are respectable cars. The only reason Hondas have more "rice factor' is because there are more of them. And we dont have everyone and their momma making parts for us. What isnt to likr?? Cheap cars. There is also a middle ground. With Nisan it is either custom or pay an ass of money. No middle ground. With a Honda you can go cheap, you can go middle ground or you cango all out


----------



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

Well said. You make good points.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Still the fact remains that the thread got Hijacked !


----------



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah, sure did. Too bad its not my thread, it's 93blackSER's.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

YOU ALL BEEN OWNED! OWNAGE!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Boost boy, nobody knows who you are nor does anyone care about your assclown opinion.


 Now who's been owned? Feeling pretty lonely, aren't you? No one knowswho I am? Man, you are butt-retarded and you're acting like a little girl who know one wants to play with. Post good stuff or shut your stinking zits "Jit"! "Ownage"? What a candy-ass.......


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i would go all out on him, but he's just a beginner. i got my other name banned for flaming ppl like him. he's been owned already now he's doin the assault-flaming everyone. he's talkin bout buying engines on ebay, guess some ppl never learn anything. putting stuff that is already known. dave2amateur, keep your fingers to yourself plz. damn.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> And the rest of you bitches who do nothing but lick each others anus's and high five your retarded flame posts can all go suck a dick, I'm done with this cracker forum. That goes for katana200sx and all other moderators as well. You're moderating is worthless. You cant even run a site thats worth anyones time. This site is nothing more than a teenage chat room. GAYNESS! Don't bother banning anyone I'm so done with you ****.


 Well, just to be on the safe side, I hope they ban your "Monkey-ass" and don't come back here with that worthless information. Like we care if you stole some quotes about engines you know nothing of. What happens when people see dog shit, they make ugly faces and you my friend are no exception to the rule (Fake-ass wanna-be RB engine owner) .


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Dave2k2 said:


> *YOU ALL BEEN OWNED! OWNAGE! *


That's enough...


----------

